# W/O Assemblies?



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I know there are a few types out there, the kind I use is watco lift and turn, all glue, why? cause don't have to mess with the screw for the overflow, overflow cover just pops in place.

What type do you like?


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

I use PVC glue only. No trip lever W&Os.

Looking at those green ones from Watco. Look interesting.


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

I use the lift & turn. Why, NO LINKAGE to fall apart when the plunger hangs up and the ho hammers on the trip lever:yes:

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## threaderman (Jun 17, 2008)

I agree .I only use the linkage type upon request.Other than that I have no preference of either lift and turn or toe touch.
I must say though that on a jacuzzi or whirl-pool tub I have only used the cable type.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Lately all were installing is Kohler Tea for Two tubs, which require a special Kohler W+O that is a severe pain in the butt to put together.


----------



## threaderman (Jun 17, 2008)

I've never had a call where I needed to repair or replace the cable type.It can't be a good access thing .


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

I used to use a lot of Watcos with the trip lever. The trend now seems to be toward the glue-type. I've put a couple of those on clawfoot tubs because of the difficulty of fitting a normal waste. 

I had pretty much given up on the plastic drains because I was seeing a lot of failures in the rubber washers. I started using a lot more brass drains again, preferably PP.

It's true that the toe-touch or pull-and-twist types don't have the troublesome linkage and I've used some of those. One that I liked had an o-ring on a disk for the drain and to open it you simply twisted it a quarter turn. It worked very well and the one I installed was polished nickel.

I can see some customers having a problem with having to reach down into the used water to drain the tub . . .

At least the toe-touch can be manipulated without having to bend down, a problem with senior citizens.


----------



## A Good Plumber (Jun 18, 2008)

*W/O's*

Gebrit..Cable type..all glue


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Rapid Fit, all glue, touch toe, standard replacement.

I have done claw foot tubs, special waste, and also cable and linkage, those are all for customers that purchase their own, kohler has one out also, I just installed it, it was actually pretty nice, swivel overflow shoe.

Linkage sucks when the bell drops down and I have to use my micro to retrieve it 

I ma interested in those single green tube type I have seen int he trade mags, but they look like they are PVC, not sure if they come in ABS.

Wonder if you snake it in 10 years, if the tube will crack, they look kinda cheap....maybe someone can enlighten me......


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

WestCoastPlumber said:


> Wonder if you snake it in 10 years, if the tube will crack, they look kinda cheap....maybe someone can enlighten me......


Most likely the same stuff used to plumb whirlpool tubs.

I expect it will be just fine.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> Lately all were installing is Kohler Tea for Two tubs, which require a special Kohler W+O that is a severe pain in the butt to put together.


Of course it does. I wonder which Kohler department is larger marketing or engineering? What compels them to re-engineer everything they come up with from the ground up? I carry A LOT or repair parts for many manufacturers but I don't even try with Kohler. If it's a Kohler repair it will probably cost more because I probably will not have the parts.


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

We use Watco and AB&A ABS W/O assemblies. Mostly the tip toes and the push pull unless someone asks for something different, or wholesaler sends the wrong stuff.

I always find it odd that the longer of the two pieces of 1-1/2 ABS they give you is almost always too short.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Toe pop W/O, yes, thats all i will ever use. Too much foul language involved with the linkage type!


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Tip Toes tend to clog up too often with hair, that's why I go with lift and turn or the push and pull type.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I will have to check in on that one ron.


----------

